# ABC Tropical Fish Store - LFS



## Bill Weber (Jul 17, 2005)

All,

I happened to stop by ABC Tropical Fish store today to check on the progress of the new shop. As some may know ABC was located in a Chinese strip mall in Richardson Texas. This was an extremely small LFS and out grew its space. The new store is now located a few blocks south specifically, one block south of Beltline (Main st.) and Greenville ave.

The store has only a few tanks going now but an interior wall has approx 20 tanks in process of being set up. I know that Dewitt Green has been helping set up the store. A planted tank would look great in that location.

I spoke to the owner about hosting a meeting at the store and he was very interested in doing that once the set up is complete. I estimate a month or two before he is ready.

This store is mainly focused on Discus fish. The owner breeds his discus at home and has a pretty good variety of specimens. He always has Marlboro Reds so that is a good source for anyone looking for that type of Discus. He also has Turquoise Blue’s, Blue Diamonds, and some Snake Skins.

This looks to be a nice store once it is completed.


----------

